# Officer Down: Adam Wilson - [Shreveport , Louisiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*La. officer died on duty*

*Officer Down: Adam Wilson* - [Shreveport , Louisiana]

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 30
*Additional Info:* Officer Adam Wilson had served with the Shreveport Police Department for one year. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Wilson died from an apparent heart attack. *Date of Incident:* August 19, 2006

*La. officer died on duty*
By Adam Kealoha Causey
ShreveportTimes.com An on-duty Shreveport police officer died Saturday in his patrol car from an apparent heart attack.

While authorities say preliminary reports suggest the death was health-related, the Shreveport Police Department will investigate the death, spokeswoman Kacee Hargrave said.

The officer, Adam Wilson, 30, of Shreveport, had stopped to check on his elderly aunt who lives in the 3300 block of Darien Street in the Queensborough neighborhood, Shreveport Fire Department spokesman Brian Crawford said.

*Full Story: La. officer died on duty*


----------

